# Power Query From Table Range button grayed out after Aug update



## mgirvin (Aug 16, 2018)

Power Query From Table Range button greyed out after Aug update

Dear Team,

On both my home computer and now my work computer, after I updated my computer, if I have a cell selected in an Excel Table and try to use the Power Query From Table Range button, the button is grayed out and I can not use it to import Excel Tables of Data into Power Query.

Has anyone else had this happen?

This seems like a bug.

Sincerely, Mike Girvin


----------



## sandy666 (Aug 16, 2018)

- protected structure (unprotect)
- edited cell (hit Escape)


----------



## mgirvin (Aug 16, 2018)

Dear sandy666,

I am not exactly sure what your succinct communication means, but the Excel Tables are not protected and the cell is not in edit mode, so that is not the issue. I hope I interpreted you correctly.

Sincerely, Mike Girvin


----------



## sandy666 (Aug 16, 2018)

Correct.
if there is no protection I've no idea
maybe share desensitized excel file?


----------



## DRSteele (Aug 19, 2018)

There is an active discussion here at the Insiders Forum. Seems like a bug slated for immediate repair.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...s/ec7827fe-c767-42c3-aeb7-76e33fbd2f96?auth=1


----------

